# X11 - installation

## olivanto

bonjour,

Je viens d'installer presque victorieusement "ma" Gentoo (en suivant strictement le guide sur le site).

Je crois bien que j'ai oublié un petit truc ; lors du démarrage, tout se passe bien jusqu'au chargement de l'environnement graphique ; écran noir (pc allumé).

Je suppose que, quelque part, je dois indiquer au système quels drivers graphiques utiliser ; la question est "comment faire" ?

- quelles informations sont nécessaires (et comment installer de nouveaux drivers)?

- quel fichier de conf. doit être modifié ?

- et comment puis-je faire pour démarrer en ligne de commande, et donc accéder à mon terminal (sachant que je suis en DHCP, je ne sais même pas l'adresse IP pour m'y loguer en SSH à distance...).

Oui, je suis un newbee & un boulet !

merci pour ceux qui auront pris le temps de me donner qq pistes !

----------

## olivanto

bonjour,

J'essaie d'installer un serveur X sur une gentoo ; je suis un peu perdu ! 

j'utilise ces deux docs : 

http://docs.huihoo.com/gentoo/resources/document-listing/xorg-config.html

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration/fr

Pour autant, je n'arrive même pas à dépasser l'étape "Xorg -configure" ; command not found.

Quelqu'un aurait-il un peu de temps pour me dire en gros (très gros) comment faire au début ?

- faut-il télécharger des sources ? Comment et où ?

- pourquoi emerge xorg-x11, env-update, source /etc/profile ne suffisent pas à faire Xorg-configure ?

A l'aide, j'ai vraiment besoin d'une interface graphique (je suis plutôt un boulet sous Linux)...

merci....

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Le premier lien est très ancien, et n'est pas "officiel" Gentoo !

xorg --configure n'est pas vraiment nécessaire pour les configurations récentes. Seule la disposition clavier, et éventuellement des paramètres pour le touchpad demandent un fichier de configuration (dans /etc/X111/xorg.conf.d), mais pour ma part, je n'ai plus fait de xorg --configure depuis près de 10 ans (date de la doc).

Par contre, le lien wiki semble donner toute l'information nécessaire, mais il faudra lire aussi les pages liées à ta carte graphique et le reste du matériel.

Quelle est ta configuration matérielle ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

J'ai fusionné tes 2 messages dans le même sujet, car ils se recoupent.

Si tu as un écran noir, c'est peut-être une bonne nouvelle : as-tu installé un gestionnaire de log in et configuré le service xdm pour l'utiliser ?

Pour passer sur les consoles "texte", c'est avec CTRL+SHIFT+F1 à F6.

si le service SSH est démarré, tu accèdes à ta machine par son nom, si ton autre machine accepte la résolution de noms "wins" fournie par le serveur DHCP (c'est à ajouter dans le fichier /etc/nsswitch.conf 

```
hosts:       files dns wins
```

Et si rien ne va, démarre un live linux (celui que tu as utilisé pour l'installation), et entre dans le chroot pour activer ssh et continuer la configuration.

----------

## olivanto

merci pour la fusion. le problème d'écran noir est bien réglé avec qq vérifications ; j'ai pour l'instant simplement branché l'écran sur l'adaptateur VGA (au lieu du DVI, visiblement pas implémenté en natif, je chercherai çà si un jour j'ai du temps !).

concernant le x-11 ... j'ai vraiment besoin d'un serveur X ; alors je suis condamné à avoir une interface graphique.... 

autant la procédure d'install. de Gentoo est presque parfaite, autant sur ce sujet, c'est la misère. Les liens que j'ai donné semblent être les seuls à peu près "propres" ; et un seul est en français...  :Crying or Very sad: 

si le xorg - configure n'est pas essentiel, je vais donc essayer de continuer sans ....

ma carte graphique est une carte intégrée Intel, tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique (machine de bureau).

merci pour vos réponses.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

La documentation est à 95% en anglais, et relativement bien fournie sur le wiki ou http://www.gentoo.org/doc

As-tu choisi un environnement graphique : Gnome, KDE, xfce, lxde, fvwm, icewm, awesome, i3, enlightment, openbox, fluxbox... ?

----------

## olivanto

oui, pour la doc du site officiel tout est à peu près parfait. Pardon, je parlais de ce que je voulais ajouter, une interface graphique...

D'ailleurs, preuve que je n'y connais rien ; je croyais que x11 était déjà une interface graphique ; tu es en train de me dire qu'il me faut autre chose en plus ?

 :Crying or Very sad:  mais je n'en verrai jamais le jour !

(merci).

----------

## xaviermiller

x11 c'est juste la couche de base... il te faut un système de fenêtres, un navigateur internet, un client mail, ...

C'est ta toute première expérience avec Linux ?

----------

## olivanto

à peu près !  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne sais pas si Gentoo est le plus approprié, je te conseillerais de découvrir un peu avec une distribution tout faite comme Debian ou Fedora, puis d'en construire une avec Gentoo.

----------

## k-root

hello,

En plus d'un server d'affichage (Xorg ) il faut que les autres composants puissent l'utiliser

Voici comment ce serveur d'affichage s'inscrit dans le  fonctionement unix .

en gros , il faut , au minimum

- ajouter le support de votre materiel dans le kernel

- installer un serveur d'affichage

- installer un gestionnaire de fenetre

have fun

ps : en utilisant la commande 

```
eselect profile list
```

vous trouverez la liste des profiles disponible sur votre system  .. ces profiles ajoute automatiquement les useflags de compilations pour vous.

----------

## olivanto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas si Gentoo est le plus approprié, je te conseillerais de découvrir un peu avec une distribution tout faite comme Debian ou Fedora, puis d'en construire une avec Gentoo.

 

J'en conviens, mais je dois faire avec ce que j'hérite dans ma boite ! Un serveur vieillissant à changer qui tourne sous Gentoo...

D'ailleurs même si voulais changer de distribution, je me retrouverai avec toutes les applications dont je ne suis pas certains qu'elles puissent tourner proprement sur d'autres OS, alors je me contente d'essayer de le récréer, puis de déplacer les applications ...

D'ailleurs, qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet ; puis je virtualiser sous VMWare une Gentoo ? Ce se fait, çà ?

----------

## olivanto

 *k-root wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> En plus d'un server d'affichage (Xorg ) il faut que les autres composants puissent l'utiliser
> 
> Voici comment ce serveur d'affichage s'inscrit dans le  fonctionement unix .
> ...

 

fun, fun, c'est vite dit   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

merci en tout cas !

----------

## USTruck

 *olivanto wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Je ne sais pas si Gentoo est le plus approprié, je te conseillerais de découvrir un peu avec une distribution tout faite comme Debian ou Fedora, puis d'en construire une avec Gentoo. 
> 
> J'en conviens, mais je dois faire avec ce que j'hérite dans ma boite ! Un serveur vieillissant à changer qui tourne sous Gentoo...
> 
> D'ailleurs même si voulais changer de distribution, je me retrouverai avec toutes les applications dont je ne suis pas certains qu'elles puissent tourner proprement sur d'autres OS, alors je me contente d'essayer de le récréer, puis de déplacer les applications ...
> ...

 

Bonjour olivanto

Oui on peux, et c'est même une bonne idée pour apprendre la gentoo, 

Par contre, niveau configuration du kernel, cela ne sera pas du tout la même chose que sur une machine réelle, il te faudra bien faire attention a cela.

Si tu as un VMWare esx : je suis ok pour virtualiser un serveur pas du tout si vmware desktop, la version desktop permet de virtualiser un serveur mais n'offre aucun service et garantie exigée par celui-ci (quelque soit l'os utiliser)

Par contre, il te faudra 'voir' ou se situe la configuration et fichier a sauver des applications installée sur ton serveur et surtout les sauver pour le cas ou ....

En fonction de l'âge (version) de portage sur le serveur gentoo, tu risque d'avoir des différences :

make.conf : se trouvait avant dans /etc

init système : voir si encore init ou openrc (change pas grand chose, juste gestion init différente)

profile : avant le 'eselect profile' on utilisait un lien vers /usr/portage/profile/xxxxx dans /etc (/etc/profile de mémoire)

Pour le make.conf : ne pas reprendre les CFLAGS et CHOST du serveur, il te faudra étudier (si besoin) les valeurs a mettre pour CFLAGS en fonction de l'environnement du vmware

Fichier config gentoo : /etc/conf.d

Fichier config application  : /etc/xxx.conf ou /etc/xxx/yyy.conf (xxx nom appli, yyy nom fichier config, voir si répertoire dans /etc ou fichier config)

Fichier world : /var/lib/portage/world : pour savoir quelle sont les applications installée sur le serveur (indice pour install sur machine virtuelle pour apprendre)

Pour le fichier config du kernel (très important lorsque tu changera le kernel sur le serveur) soit /usr/src/linux/.config soit /proc/config.gz (A SAUVER !!!)

Pour les fichier utilisateurs (db, fichier, ....) des applications, dépend de celles-ci et surtout de la config (voir /etc/xxx.conf ....) 

Perso, je te conseillerai de reprendre la config du make.conf (USE, LINGUAS, .....) et des fichiers /etc/portage/package.use, pacakge.mask, package.unmask, package.keyword (si existe, peut également être des répertoires, ceux-ci contiendront alors un fichier par applications)

.use = USE particulier pour une application (par exemple -java dans make.conf et java pour libreoffice, n'installe donc java que pour libreoffice)

.mask = permet de 'cacher' une version d'appliaction

.unmask = permet de rendre 'visible' une version 

.keyword = idem que mask et unmask mais pour une application 

keyword, mask et unmask font plus ou moins la meme chose, perso j'utilise mask et unmask pour les version  comme par exemple cache les versions sup a xxx.yyy (mask) et rendre visible tout ce qui est au dessus de yyy.xxx .et j'utilise keyword pour une application quelque soit sa version, tel que ~amd64 pour une application quelque soit sa version (skype par exemple).Voir comment a été utiliser ceux-ci si utilisé.

Pour terminer, quelle interface graphique est installée sur le serveur ? 

Gnome 2 : dans la virtual, installe MATE ou Gnome (qui en est a la version 3 et ne fait pas l'unanimité, prend beaucoup de ressources)

KDE 3.5 : Pas trop le choix de mettre LXDE ou KDE qui en est a la verison 4 mais vivement déconseillé au vu de ce qu'il prend en ressources (comme gnome3 il ne fait pas l'unanimité)

Autre : noter (voir fichier world pour savoir)

Dans le cadre 'serveur' et si vraiment besoin d'une interface graphique,  je te conseillerai xfce4, lxde ou razorqt, Xfce et lxde ayant ma préférence, prennent moins de ressources système pour fonctionner. 

Dans la machine virtuelle tu peux aussi installé d'autre interfarce, twn, blackbox, .... (voir /usr/portage/x11-wm) et les essayer jusqu'a trouver celle qui te convient

J'oubliai : Bienvenue parmis nous ...

----------

## olivanto

 :Confused:  bobo à la tête maintenant...

Bon, tout d'abord merci pour ce post qui pose des éléments pour lesquels je ne m'étais jamais posé la question ! 

je vais essayer de finir mon gentoo "physique" (en gros, une interface graphique et un serveur 'affichage), puis je vais passer à l'étape virtualisation. Je sens que je vais m'amuser....

encore merci .

----------

## USTruck

Re-bonjour,

Je sais pas si tu l'as compris, vu ou lu ... sous linux, il n'y a pas (par defaut) de pilote ou driver pour les périphériques, tout ce passe au niveau du kernel que l'on utilise (voir /usr/portage/sys-kernel, normalement gentoo-sources ou vanilla-sources) et configure avant compilation (raison du .config ou config.gz).

Si tu n'a pas de réseau, sur ta station physique, c'est que tu n'a pas :

- compiler (en dur ou module) le driver de la carte réseau

- ou pas lancer la partie réseau (/etc/init.d/netmount start ou en mode automatique rc-update add netmount default

Pour la station physique, lspci et lsusb 

lspci et lsusb vont te permettre de 'voir' les composants de la machine (pci pour le bus pci et usb pour les périph usb). note les composants pour pouvoir configurer le kernel

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Bonne lecture

----------

## olivanto

merci pour cette remarque ; je crois que j'avais plus ou moins instinctivement compris le pourquoi & comment. Mais écrit comme cela, c'est plus clair.

bon, je relève un nouveau défi : comprendre pourquoi depuis je suis passé du DHCP à l'IP Fixe (fonctionne, je peux voir mon réseau, allez sur internet), je me fais jeter de putty en SSH ...  :Very Happy: 

encore merci pour vos aides.

----------

## k-root

hello,

si il il ne trouve aucun server et si zeroconf est activé  le client fait un falback sur une ip fix  :

 *Quote:*   

> You have installed dhcpcd with zeroconf support.
> 
> This means that it will always obtain an IP address even if no
> 
> DHCP server can be contacted, which will break any existing
> ...

 

et verfier aussi le nom de l'interface 

 :Wink: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

As-tu une résolution dns correcte ? Voir /etc/resolv.conf

Ce fichier est crée automatiquement en dhcp, en fixe on doit le faire via /etc/conf.d/net (qui est lancé via rc-update add net default ou /etc/init.d/net en manuel), voir la doc fournie : : /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example pour quelque example de config. On peux aussi le faire en 'dur' pour les paramètres voir : man resolv.conf 

----------------------

sshd par défaut effectue une demande dns pour vérifier le nom de la machine : man sshd_config  

->  UseDNS  Specifies whether sshd(8) should look up the remote host name and check that the resolved host name for the remote IP address

             maps back to the very same IP address.  The default is “yes”.

Il te faut donc vérifier que sur ton DNS (je présume domaine active directory, donc dns dynamique) que l'ip assignée a la station gentoo aie un record (via dhcp windows il crée automatiquement le record dans le dns avec un timelife, 

donc après celui-ci le dns l'enlève ....

A moins bien sur de modifier sshd_config pour mettre le usedns a no ...

Tu verras qu'il y a moyen de demander a sshd de valider un utilisateur via ldap/kerberos .... 

Pour ce faire, il faudra ajouter les use au make.conf: ldap, kerberos, krb5, ntlm 

Voir si besoin du dnssec (voir config du dns du domaine windows), dans ce cas ajouter ldns au use de openssh (dans package.use)

faire un update du système : (emertge -uDNav world --with-bdeps y

Te lancer dans la config du sshd (via /etc/ssh/sshd_config) pour configurer tout ca ...( voir si sur le serveur existant cela n'est pas implanté, si oui une copie des fichiers config pourrait bien t'aider)

----------

## olivanto

merci pour tout ; cela fonctionne. J'ai ajouté fluxbox, et cela marche nickel.

il ne me reste plus qu'à installer cygwin + package X sur mon PC pour avoir accès à ma belle interface.

enfin...si j'ai bien tout compris !

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu veux déporter X ?

Il existe un client qui ne demande pas toute la lourdeur de cygwin, mais j'ai oublié son nom (y avait hummingbird il y a 15 ans...)

Une autre option toute simple est VNC.

----------

## olivanto

je connaissais Cygwin de nom, alors j'ai commencé avec...

Il m'arrive une chose que je ne m'explique pas 

j'ouvre Cygwin,

je me connecte en SSH - Y depuis mon PC.

une fois loggé, je lance STARTX et là... ma fenêtre graphique s'ouvre, mais sur le serveur, pas sur mon PC.

j'ai encore foiré quelque chose, mais quoi ??

```

startx

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.24266 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.32-gentoo i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux wikinux 3.10.32-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Mar 21 14:10:39 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.10.32-gentoo root=UUID=f7962c8e-a302-48b1-aa83-62d3a7787ede ro

Build Date: 27 March 2014  01:54:29PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar 28 09:34:21 2014

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'i915': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

/root/.fluxbox/startup: line 8: xmodmap: command not found

^Cxinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"

      after 5456 requests (5456 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x03ff0000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

(EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

xinit: unexpected signal 2

```

Last edited by olivanto on Fri Mar 28, 2014 9:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Tu ne peux pas déporter un startx à travers SSH, mais seulement une fenêtre.

Le protocole X est très lourd en réseau, pour déporter il y a beaucoup mieux et plus léger, et permettant d’exporter un desktop complet : NX (net-misc/nx) Il y a un client pour windows

----------

## USTruck

http://x.cygwin.com/docs/ug/using-remote-apps.html

----------

## olivanto

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> http://x.cygwin.com/docs/ug/using-remote-apps.html

 

Merci, je connaissais cette page, que je suis de près. A la différence qu'à l'étape 7, je cherche à lancer ma fenetre Fluxbox.  Xterm n'étant pas installé, je pensai qu'il me fallait lancer un gestionnaire de connexion graphique (j'ai pris SLIM) ; mais quelle devrait être ma commande ici alors ?

Je précise que j'ai modifié dans sshd_config --> X11Forwarding yes 

Je vais reprendre une aspirine....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## USTruck

J'ai trouver ca comme info ....

--------------------------

Cygwin/X can do a lot, including giving you a nice xterm for your Windows-to-linux ssh sessions.

But you’d think it would be easier…

    Install cygwin, including…

    Shells: bash (included by default)

    X11: xorg-x11-xwin: Cygwin/X X server

    Net: openssh: The OpenSSH server and client programs

    Add [C:\cygwin\bin;C:\cygwin\usr\X11R6\bin] to your Windows PATH env variable

    Make some batch files, one for each machine to which you want to connect. Here’s an example:

    @echo off

    SET DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0

    SET CYGWIN_ROOT=\cygwin

    SET RUN=%CYGWIN_ROOT%\bin\run -p /usr/X11R6/bin

    SET PATH=.;%CYGWIN_ROOT%\bin;%CYGWIN_ROOT%\usr\X11R6\bin;%PATH%

    SET XAPPLRESDIR=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults

    SET XCMSDB=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/Xcms.txt

    SET XKEYSYMDB=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XKeysymDB

    SET XNLSPATH=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale

    c:

    cd C:\cygwin\usr\X11R6\bin

    %RUN% xterm -e 'ssh user@machine'

----------------------------

sur base d'une autre info :  ssh -X -l utilisateurdistant nom_serveur_distant fluxbox

la commande %RIUN est a compléter avec fluxbox ....

-------------------------------

Sinon comme le rappelle xavier miller : Le protocole X est très lourd en réseau, pour déporter il y a beaucoup mieux et plus léger, et permettant d’exporter un desktop complet : NX (net-misc/nx) Il y a un client pour windows

Beaucoup de forum parle de NX  .... a toi de voir

Bonne chance

----------

## olivanto

oui vous avez certainement raison. D'ailleurs je ne m'en sort pas avec cygwin....

----------

